# PL2000 polyurethane for furniture assembly



## rdesbaillets (Aug 27, 2014)

Has anyone used PL 2000 ( Lepage Canadian brand ) or similar tube polyurethane adhesive for furniture assembly ?
I am building a wide board (24"+20") Khaya table with mortised slab bases 26" wide, having tenons 1 1/8" w. x 1" l.
The table is cupping across it's width - a small 1/4" over 44" which I can straighten quite easily with cross clamping.
From construction work I know the PL to be incredibly strong ( as well as messy ! ) Does anyone know of a reason not to use it ?
cheers,
Rob


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

John Heinz at I build it.ca swears by the stuff, seems to work out alright. From what I've heard its a weaker bond than wood glue but better at spanning gaps and bonding to non wood items


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Well fitted parts are better glued with wood glue. The polyurethane glue is better on larger areas that don't fit well. On smaller joints that don't fit well an epoxy paste adhesive is better.


----------

